# Use TurboTax self-employed?



## huarache (Apr 17, 2017)

I noticed TurboTax has different products like Deluxe and Premier, and for independent contractors it offers Self-employed which costs more than $100. My question is if you are reporting your Uber income, do you really have to use this self-employed edition of TurboTax? Or can you simply use a cheaper product and file it without much difficulty?


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

huarache said:


> I noticed TurboTax has different products like Deluxe and Premier, and for independent contractors it offers Self-employed which costs more than $100. My question is if you are reporting your Uber income, do you really have to use this self-employed edition of TurboTax? Or can you simply use a cheaper product and file it without much difficulty?


If you are using their online electronic filing you need one of the more expensive ones in order to get Schedules C and SE.
OTOH, if you buy the CD Deluxe version, it has everything you need. Costco had it for about $40, and I read here that Walmart and some other retailers had it for around the same price.
It includes e-file 1040 and paper state, or an extra charge of $19.95 for state if you e-file it, IIRC.
Since it would appear you have waited to the last minute to file, your options may be limited. Good luck.


----------



## huarache (Apr 17, 2017)

Thanks for the information. I looked at other sites to compare and TaxAct seems to offer a great option as well for the service. Would be awesome if they let you somehow file the 1099 with a free one.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

huarache said:


> Thanks for the information. I looked at other sites to compare and TaxAct seems to offer a great option as well for the service. Would be awesome if they let you somehow file the 1099 with a free one.


You don't file the 1099, but rather the info on it goes on Schedule C. Maybe that's what you meant.


----------



## Human v2.0 (Mar 5, 2017)

huarache said:


> Thanks for the information. I looked at other sites to compare and TaxAct seems to offer a great option as well for the service. Would be awesome if they let you somehow file the 1099 with a free one.


If your total income is low enough you can get free file, even for the more complicated schedules. Start at irs.gov and look for the free-file links


----------

